# Need help with ABGA name



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

So I've decided that I am going to call my herd Liberty's Boers goats but want to become an Abga member with a name that will flow with registered names easily. But I suck at things like this. All I have so far is
Liberty's Ranch....
Or 
Liberty's Boers.....
But I think both are pretty lame can anyone think of a herd name for abga that flows nice that still has Liberty in it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly I would leave it with either one. Both are easy to remember, ranch gives you options to use the same name but add different things, like milk goats rabbits blah blah so say if you have a website you don't have to make more per adventure you have. As for names on papers you don't have to use the full ranch name. Liberty's and then whatever name you choose to give the animal.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh okay I must have misunderstood I thought you had to put your whole name on there!! 
Well if any one has patriotic name idea let me know!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You an do it either way, but the shorter the better. I don't know if this is true for ABGA, but for dairy goats you can only have 30 letters and spaces, and that includes the herd name. So if the herd name is shorter there are more options for names and you don't have to cut them short.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think all they add on is the herd tattoo. I put anderson on all my stuff but I started out doing just the herd tattoo so I'll have to look when I get home what exactly they say lol but no they for sure do not put the whole herd name on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok yes they will add your tattoo to it. So my tattoo is 1jw1 so all the ones I named anderson something......like anderson's domino for example it came back 1jw1 andersons domino.
I can't think of any other name suggestions to go with what your looking for except for freedom but I think that's only because I know there's a freedom star member on here  I'm not into thinking right now since I have both kids birthdays and my anniversary this week


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also whatever you choose to go with I would google and make sure no one has the same name as your picking. I know there's another andersons boers some place east but I already picked the name so when I did my website I did anderson ranch boers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, the herd prefix is applied to any name/animal registered. You don't have to add in the farm name if you don't want to, personal preference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------

